# Electrical goods?



## luluslair (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi, is electrical goods cheaper in Hong Kong than the UK?
We are thinking on buying a ipod docking station to listen to music on. Is it better to buy it here or there?

Any advise appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

luluslair said:


> Hi, is electrical goods cheaper in Hong Kong than the UK?
> We are thinking on buying a ipod docking station to listen to music on. Is it better to buy it here or there?
> 
> Any advise appreciated.
> ...


Personally I dont think there is a great difference in price, there used to be, but there is a much bigger choice in HK.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

luluslair said:


> Hi, is electrical goods cheaper in Hong Kong than the UK?
> We are thinking on buying a ipod docking station to listen to music on. Is it better to buy it here or there?
> 
> Any advise appreciated.
> ...


you don't have V.A.T. like there is in UK (so it 's at least 21% cheaper). However, I would suggest you get it from a major dealer/chainstore such as Fortress or Justco and don't buy from markets, street traders or Sham Sui Po (most of the dealers there are honest....... enough, but there are a lot I wouldn't trust further than I could throw a cement truck)


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

dunmovin said:


> you don't have V.A.T. like there is in UK (so it 's at least 21% cheaper). However, I would suggest you get it from a major dealer/chainstore such as Fortress or Justco and don't buy from markets, street traders or Sham Sui Po (most of the dealers there are honest....... enough, but there are a lot I wouldn't trust further than I could throw a cement truck)


I would argue the vat point! when I priced cameras, video, etc it didn't make that much difference, but I would agree buy from a trusted source.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

You have two big (so called big) electronic stores in HK - Fortress

All the others are medium size ones scattered all over. Good luck. JW


----------

